# silver metal



## thurben2000 (May 26, 2021)

I have a question about silver. i just started doing some silver refining. i used the method of doing reverse 
electroplating. I was able to remove the silver plating sucesfully. Is this silver plating, silver metal ? if so how do i covert it to silver chloride so that i can refine it further. to get 3 999 fine. any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## Lino1406 (May 26, 2021)

Silver + HCl + H2O2 will give Silver Chloride. Base metals in same system will stay in the liquid phase


----------



## Martijn (May 26, 2021)

Did you reverse electroplate in tap water or sulfuric?


----------



## thurben2000 (May 26, 2021)

i did the process in salt water. it came off real good but i'm not sure what this metal is called. i did it one time 
before but when i melted it's like the silver dissapeared.


----------



## Martijn (May 27, 2021)

In tap water it comes off as black silver oxide which i dissolve in nitric and cement on copper to put in the silver nitrate cell. 
I tried salt water once to increase conductivity and it seemed to me the silver came off as silver chloride. It also left a white layer on the silver and large pieces of plating came off with rinsing and brushing clean with a paint brush. 
It dissolved in nitric and left hardly any residue so that indicates its not AgCl... i think...
I'm back on tap water.


----------

